# simple gold recovery



## tylerbarnhart (Jul 29, 2012)

i am looking for a way to recover gold from computer parts in the easiest way possible, no harmfull chemicals or fumes. please help i have been searching for days and have found nothing with out the use of harmfull chemicals!


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 29, 2012)

tylerbarnhart said:


> i am looking for a way to recover gold from computer parts in the easiest way possible, no harmfull chemicals or fumes. please help i have been searching for days and have found nothing with out the use of harmfull chemicals!




Please no double posting. If you searched this forum and have not found a way to recover your gold safely, maybe you should look for another hobby. Every way has its own dangers. There is no other way except to sell on Ebay and buy gold with the profits.

Jim


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 29, 2012)

tylerbarnhart said:


> i am looking for a way to recover gold from computer parts in the easiest way possible, no harmfull chemicals or fumes. please help i have been searching for days and have found nothing with out the use of harmfull chemicals!


As you will read on this forum (and should have, if you were actually "searching for days" (though you only joined a few minutes ago and posted within 10 minutes of joining...???) there is NO WAY to recover gold from computer parts (or anything else, if you are looking for .999 gold) without using chemicals.

However, there are ways to get gold out of gathering parts without ever touching those chemicals - I do it every day - gathering, selling off boards and having someone else that uses chemicals do the refining for me! Yes, I pay them well for their efforts, but who ever expected anyone to work for free?

Take some time, READ the forum - there's tons of answers!


----------

